# 2008 National Reptile Breeder's Expo--Daytona Beach



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

August 22-24, 2008 

Anyone going?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

yup


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

I will be there


----------



## Echojr (Jul 29, 2008)

Thinking about it. Are there usually good frog turn outs?


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Be there on Saturday. Are any of you guys getting together down there?
-Dave


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm heading up on Saturday. Hoping that Under the Canopy will bring some Phyllobates.... I need something for the new 180 gallon I'm designing...


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

seems like most people will be there saturday so il have to come up then to!!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey all, I'll probably head up there Saturday. If anyone is interested I have some mancreeks I can bring, just let me know.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

Crap forgot it was this weekend I had wanted to go! Doubt I'll be able to make it now ... Guess I don't really have the money to go though so maybe its for the best


----------

